# Laptop fürs Studium



## Ich00 (8. Juni 2015)

*Laptop fürs Studium*

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Laptop der primär fürs Studium eingesetzt werden soll. Das Budget liegt bei bis zu 1000 Euro.
 Der Laptop wird nur unterwegs eingesetzt, da zu Hause ein Rechner benutzt wird. 
Es ist daher wichtig, dass der Laptop gut zu transportieren (im Rucksack) und daher möglichst leicht ist.  Bei der Displaygröße dachte ich an 12-15 Zoll.
 Bevorzuge ein mattes Display und ein schlichtes Design. 
Als Anschluss wird zwingend VGA benötigt, da der Laptop auch als Präsentationsgerät dienen soll. Ein HDMI Anschluss sollte möglichst auch vorhanden sein. 
Der Grafikchip sollte auch FullHD unterstützen, falls das Gerät mal an einen Fernseher angeschlossen wird. 
Eine lange Akkulaufzeit ist sehr wichtig und der Akku sollte auch austauschbar sein, damit man für längere Einsätze auch einen Ersatzakku mitnehmen kann.

Es wäre zwar schön wenn auf dem Laptop auch Spiele laufen würden, wenn dies aber starke Auswirkungen auf das Gewicht oder die Akkulaufzeit bei Office Anwendungen haben sollte kann ich auch darauf verzichten. 
Mir gefällt das Lenovo ThinkPad X230i ganz gut. Größter Nachteil ist dabei jedoch der fehlende HDMI Anschluss und die fehlende FullHD Unterstützung. 
Bei vielen Laptops ist der Akku leider nicht austauschbar. Verzichte darauf jedoch sehr ungern. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Ich00


----------



## Lichterflug (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Mal davon ab, dass es als Student unzählige Angebote gibt (Google: "Student Notebook").

Lenovo ThinkPad L450 (999€, i5-5200U, 256GB SSD, matt, Full HD (1920x1080), Win8, 3x USB3.0, VGA, DisplayPort, 8GB RAM, Bluetooth, UMTS, LTE, 7h Akku)

Fall es für dich relevant ist, das NB hat kein opt. Laufwerk. Würde mich allerdings nicht stören, ich hatte meins in fünf Jahren genau einmal gebraucht: Im Urlaub ne Bluray zu gucken... 

Dein X230i mal als Vergleich: 800€, 12" LCD, Core i3-3110, 4Gb RAM, 320GB HDD, 2x USB3.0, HD Ready (1366x768), Bluetooth, VGA, DisplayPort, 6h Akku

Das X230i ist aus meiner Sicht definitiv *nicht *zu empfehlen. Viel zu schwach und überteuert.


----------



## Gorde (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Lichterflug eine frage nur aus eigenem Interesse: Findest du nicht das dein vorgeschlagenes  ThinkPad nicht zu teuer ist für den Preis? Finde für nen i5 und ohne separater Graka sind 999€ doch etwas zu überteuert oder?


----------



## AlphaNUSS (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Ich hab das gleiche ohne SSD im März für 680€ bekommen. Kostet jetzt aber 100€ mehr 20DT0003GE Campus Lenovo ThinkPad® L450 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen


----------



## rabe08 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

20BV001VGE Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® T450 für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Das T geht auch für knapp unter 1000€, das Modell hier ist aber sein Geld wert. Merke: W vor T, X wenn Du es brauchst, sonst gibt es nix . Du könntest ja auch mal bei Acer schauen...


----------



## Ich00 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Das L450 sieht nicht schlecht aus. 
Ist jedoch leicht schwerer als das x230i, was nur 1,5kg wiegt. Kann schwer einschätzen wie sich der Unterschied in der Praxis auswirkt.
Sind die einzelnen Teile (Festplatte, Ram etc.) leicht austauschbar oder muss man dafür erst, wie bei vielen Geräten, die Tastatur rausnehmen?
Die Thinkpads scheinen grundsätzlich keinen HDMI Ausgang zu haben. Funktionieren Adapter von display port zu hdmi problemlos (auch mit ton)?
Wie ist der Grafikchip einzuschätzen? Soll kein gaming laptop sein, wäre aber trotzdem schön wenn zumindest kleinere Spiele drauf laufen. Ist aber eher zweitrangig.


----------



## tschief_ (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Ich kenn die Details nicht genau, aber der Dell XPS könnte was für dich sein. Super lange Akkulaufzeit (fast so lange wie das MacBook Air, also bis so um die 12 Stunden), Full HD oder sogar QHD (je nach Ausführung, ist dann aber teurer), matter Bildschirm, sehr leicht, aktuelle Spiele sind nicht möglich, aber Klassiker oder Retro-Spiele ohne weiteres. Das Ding ist der kleinste 13 Zoll Laptop (von der Grösse her eigentlich vergleichbar mit einem 12Zoller) da der Bildschirm fast randlos ist.

Ich weiss aber nicht genau wie das mit dem HDMI/VGA sowie dem Austausch des Akkus aussieht. Wobei Dell bietet einen PowerCompanion an (keine Ahnung ob der was taugt) und da die Akkulaufzeit enorm ist, könnte das was für dich sein.


----------



## flotus1 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Zunächst mal Glückwunsch dazu dass Thinkpads zu deinen Favoriten gehören.
Für Studenten sind die immer eine gute Wahl, gerade wenn sie oft in Rucksäcken transportiert werden. Wie hier schon festgestellt wurde braucht man als Student auch nicht den vollen Preis zahlen sondern kann bei diversen Händlern (nofost, ok1 um nur mal 2 zu nennen) gleich vom Studentenrabatt profitieren.

Mit 12-15 Zoll deckst du im Prinzip die gesamte Produktpalette ab 
Damit es transportabel bleibt beschränkst du dich am besten auf die X- und die T-Serie mit dem s-Suffix.
Der nachvollziebare Wunsch nach FHD-Auflösung lässt die Liste an Kandidaten weiter schrumpfen, ebenso das limitierte Budget.

Neu bleibt dir eigentlich nur noch das schon genante L450. Das ist sicher ok, aber eben doch das Thinkpad des "armen" Mannes und vielleicht etwas groß und schwer.
Wenn es wirklich ein X sein soll damit es noch transportabler wird spricht nichts dagegen bei einem seriösen Händler mit gutem Ruf ein "gebrauchtes" X240 zu kaufen: Lenovo ThinkPad X240, 20AL-CTO (20ALCTO10XX-MMIG)
Ebenso liegt dann ein gebrauchtes T440s im Budget wie z.B. das hier: Lenovo ThinkPad T440s - 20AQ-S006 Nur noch mit einer SSD nachrüsten und fertig.
Das sind jetzt nur 2 Beispiele, bei den beiden verlinkten Händlern kannst du dich noch nach Alternativen umschauen falls du zum Beispiel doch eines mit noch laufender Herstellergarantie oder mit Touchscreen suchst.

Das Dell XPS13 ist sicher ein feines Stück Technik, hatte es auch schon mal in der Hand. Aber für den harten Alltag an der Uni würde ich eher die Robustheit und Vielseitigkeit eines Thinkpads bevorzugen.
Außerdem hat Dell bereits die Preise auf mindestens 1130€ für die erste sinnvolle Konfiguration erhöht, natürlich nur wegen des schwächelnden Euro, nicht etwa weil ihnen das Ding aus den Händen gerissen wird...

Detailfragen zu einzelnen Typen wie


> sind die einzelnen Teile (Festplatte, Ram etc.) leicht austauschbar oder muss man dafür erst, wie bei vielen Geräten, die Tastatur rausnehmen?
> Die Thinkpads scheinen grundsätzlich keinen HDMI Ausgang zu haben. Funktionieren Adapter von display port zu hdmi problemlos (auch mit ton)?


lassen sich recht schnell auf ThinkPad-Forum.de klären. Noch ein Grund für Thinkpads


----------



## flotus1 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Nicht dass es nachher noch heißt ich wäre Fanboy...

Wenn es zumindest rudimentär für Spiele taugen soll und du dennoch keine Abstriche bei Gewicht, Akkulaufzeit und mattem fullHD-Display machen willst gäbe es eine Alternative: das Asus UX303LB.
Bzw. eher ein Kompromiss, es fehlt der VGA-Anschluss (über Adapter natürlich nachrüstbar) und wirklich ernst zu nehmen ist die Spieleleistung auch nicht mit einer ULV-CPU und einer Geforce 940M.
Auch bekommst du da für deine 1000€ nur eine 128 GB SSD, und ob so ein filigranes Ultrabook der richtige Begleiter für die Uni ist wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Und mit Aufrüsten oder selbst tauschen ist da zumindest in den ersten 2 Jahren definitiv nichts, der Asus-Support teilt auf Anfrage mit dass die Herstellergarantie erlischt sobald das (versiegelte) Gehäuse geöffnet wird.

Ich denke du tust schon gut daran beim Laptop vor Allem auf Mobilität und Zuverlässigkeit zu setzen.


----------



## ct5010 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Hallo, ich habe mir auch ein L450 gekauft. Es ist nicht zu schwer. Ich wollte in jetzt im Laufe der nächsten Tage sowieso einen kurzen Bericht schreiben und dort meine subjektiven Eindrücke schildern. Vielleicht wird dir das ja helfen.


----------



## flotus1 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Der Begriff "zu schwer" ist ja einerseits subjektiv und hängt auch davon ab wie das Laptop genutzt wird.
Aber das können wir ja dann deinem Review entnehmen wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## Ich00 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.
Den Bericht lese ich mir gerne durch  
Da das Gerät täglich im Rucksack mitgeschleppt werden soll ist das Gewicht der wichtigste Faktor.
Gebraucht kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Möchte einfach kein Risiko eingehen.
Die Geräte von Asus und Dell sind auch eine Option, allerdings stört mich dort der fest verbaute akku.


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Welches Risiko?

Angst dass das Teil schon völlig abgerockt ist?
Darum die Betonung auf "seriöser Händler mit gutem Ruf". Bei den beiden von mit verlinkten kannst du dir sicher sein dass das Gerät das du bekommst nahezu neuwertig ist, besonders wenn du Vorführware anstatt Gebrauchtware wählst.
Haben die Geräte echte Defekte oder Gebrauchsspuren sind sie als ausdrücklich als B-Ware gekennzeichnet und die Mängel sind beschrieben.
Und sollte dir wider Erwarten der Zustand des Gerätes nicht gefallen hast du das Fernabsatzgesetz auf deiner Seite und kannst ohne Angabe von Gründen vom Kauf zurücktreten.
Aber nochmal, speziell bei den beiden Händlern sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Keine Garantie?
Das neuen L450 aus dem Education-Programm kommt mit lediglich 12 Monaten Bring-in Garantie.
Die "Gebraucht"-Händler müssen ebenso 12 Monate Gewährleistung auf ihre Ware geben, selbst wenn die Herstellergarantie schon abgelaufen ist.
Hier wieder der Hinweis auf "seriöser Händler mit gutem Ruf", diese nehmen ihre Gewährleistungspflicht auch ernst.
Besser noch, du kannst dir auch eine Vorführgerät mit noch laufender Herstellergarantie aussuchen die du natürlich noch verlängern kannst.

Fehleranfällig weil alt?
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.
Die Geräte liefen schon eine Weile, Kinderkrankheiten sind daher keine mehr zu erwarten.
Die typischen Horrorgeschichten dass ein Gerät im ersten Jahr 4mal eingeschickt werden muss entfallen somit (wenn man vor-Ort-Service wählt sowieso).

Wenn du unbedingt neu willst beschränkst du dich mit deinen restlichen Anforderungen eben auf das L450.
Sinnvoll ausgestattet mit 8GB RAM und einer SSD wird das auch nochmal deutlich teurer als die 780€.
Das L450 hat im Übrigen das schlechteste Display der 3 Varianten über die wie hier reden.
Stattdessen kannst du dir ein deutlich hochwertigeres und leichteres Modell zum ähnlichen Preis holen.

Aber nochmal zum Thema Risiko: mein Laptop ist ein "uralter" T60p. Reicht völlig für meine Anforderungen und der Restwert beläuft sich auf etwa 150€.
Wenn mir der geklaut wird oder bei einem Sturz zerschmettert wäre das zwar sehr schade, aber der finanzielle Verlust ist überschaubar


----------



## ct5010 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Der Bericht ist nun einigermaßen fertig, ich habe ihn zumindest veröffentlicht, da ich auch in den nächsten Tagen leider gar keine Zeit haben werde, Korrektur zu lesen oder irgendetwas zu überarbeiten. Bei Fragen werde ich aber wie im entsprechenden Thread erwähnt gerne antworten.


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Der Volltständigkeit halber: Test Lenovo Thinkpad L450 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Auch denen fällt auf dass das Display zu dunkel für diese Preisklasse ist und die Akkulaufzeit überraschend gering.


----------



## ct5010 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Wenn du meinen Bericht durchgelesen hättest, wüsstest du, dass dem nicht so ist. Ich habe das Gerät schließlich hier und kann meine Aussagen auch auf Erfahrung basieren und nicht auf Mutmaßungen.
Lass mich nur noch einmal gesagt haben, dass man wohl das Notebook im Studium für den Produktiveinsatz braucht. Angesichts der sehr großen Unterschiede zwischen Idle und Last sowie Abstufungen dazwischen kann ich jedoch sagen, dass insbesondere das Bearbeiten von Dokumenten, Schreiben, Lesen, usw. sehr wenig verbraucht und die Akkulaufzeit mit ca. 8 Stunden auch locker für einen Tag an der Uni ausreicht. Denn diese Tätigkeiten lassen sich nur sehr schlecht mit dem "WLAN-Test" von notebookcheck vergleichen.

Zu deinem Punkt mit "sinnvoller Ausstattung": Es ist durchaus möglich, SSD und RAM selbst zu tauschen. Die Garantie geht dabei nicht flöten. Das Argument mit zu kurzer Garantie zieht auch nicht, da Lenovo im Business-Bereich (auch im Einstiegs-Business-Bereich) wohl auch zahlreiche Kunden bedient, die eine Garantieerweiterung mitkaufen. Wenn es nach einem Jahr und einem Tag kaputt ist, schießen die sich nur selbst ins Bein. 
Ansonsten, was den Gebrauchtkauf angeht: Vieles ist lange benutzt worden, der Akku muss neu ausgetauscht werden, die Tastatur ist schon etwas abgenutzt und es wird auch sichtbare Gebrauchsspuren geben. Ob die den zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr geringen Preis rechtfertigen, muss letzten Endes jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Du klingst leicht angesäuert. Das war nicht mein Ziel und ich entschuldige mich falls da etwas falsch rübergekommen ist.
Keinesfalls wollte ich das Notebook niedermachen das du dir gerade gekauft hast. Es ist sicher eine gute Wahl. Aber eben nicht die einzige, und vielleicht nicht die optimale wenn man den Fokus noch mehr auf Mobilität legt.

Auf der Sachebene:
ich habe nie behauptet dass man RAM und SSD nicht selbst aufrüsten kann oder dass dabei die Garantie flöten ginge. Geld kostet es aber trotzdem das auf den Kaufpreis noch obendrauf kommt. Das war der Kernpunkt meiner Aussage.
Dass der Wlan-Test von Notebookcheck nicht die Realität jedes Nutzers abbildet ist mir klar. Aber er liefert Vergleichswerte. Und da hat das X240 beispielsweise mehr Reserven. Man hält also auch dann noch einen ganzen Tag durch wenn man morgens in der Bahn noch die letzte Folge seiner Lieblingsserie geschaut hat oder der Akku aufgrund von normalem Verschleiß nicht mehr 100% seiner Nennkapazität hat. Dass man mit dem L450 nicht über einen Zeitraum von 8 Stunden sparsam arbeiten kann wollte ich nicht behaupten.
Dass der Bildschirm des L450 dunkler ist als bei den beiden anderen Kandidaten ist eine objektive Feststellung. Sowohl vom Datenblatt her (220 nits vs 300 nits vs 400 nits)  als auch bei Messungen (202 nits vs 282 nits vs 348 nits). In Innenräumen ist dieser Unterschied irrelevent, ist man viel unterwegs bei schlechten/wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen wie beispielsweise in der Bahn oder überhaupt draußen macht ein helleres Display durchaus Sinn.
Und wenn du mir zu Recht vorhältst dass ich das L450 noch nicht selbst in der Hand hatte musst du aber auch mir zugestehen dass ich mich mit dem Thema Gebrauchtkauf von Thinkpads auskenne.
Bei Vorführgeräten bzw. refurbished sind die Gebrauchsspuren minimal bis nicht vorhanden (bei manchen Händlern jedenfalls, das hatten wir ja schon...), glänzende Tastaturen gibt es nicht weil die ausgetauscht würden falls ein solches Gerät je so intensiv genutzt worden wäre dass sich Glanz bildet. Auch muss der Akku nicht zwangsläufig ausgetauscht werden weil er oft nahezu neuwertig ist.
Vielleicht hast du schlechte Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht, aber ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte dass das bei anderen Händlern oder gar von Privat war.

Aber zerfleischen wir uns nicht weiter, der Ich00 hat ja so langsam alle Infos die er für eine informierte Kaufentscheidung braucht.


----------



## ct5010 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Angesäuert bin ich höchstens, dass du an mir vorbeiredest. Habe ich jemals gesagt, dass das Display objektiv gesehen sehr hell ist? Nein. Aber es reicht. Genauso wie der Akku, der vollkommen ausreicht, vor allem für die Uni. Es kann sein, dass du dich auskennst, aber wenn du ein 3-4 Jahre altes Thinkpad kaufst (3 Jahre als typische Leasingdauer), kannst du davon ausgehen, dass zumindest der Akku sehr stark abgenutzt ist und die Tastatur ebenso (ich meine die Schaltungen/Rubberdomes, nicht die Oberfläche). Ersetzt man Tastatur und Akku, kann man vielleicht ein fast neues Gerät in der Hand halten, da sich die sonstigen Gebrauchsspuren in Grenzen halten. Insgesamt muss dann jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er für ein altes Thinkpad insgesamt noch so viel Geld ausgeben möchte. Gegen Demogeräte spricht natürlich qualitativ gesehen nichts - aber die sind auch entsprechend teurer.


----------



## flotus1 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*



ct5010 schrieb:


> ...dass du an mir vorbeiredest...


Dito. Aber ok, du scheinst einer von denen zu sein die grundsätzlich alles persönlich nehmen und gerne streiten, auch wenn es keinen Grund gibt. Viel Spass noch dabei.


----------



## ct5010 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Du unterstellst mir erstmal Unsachlichkeit und schlägst vor, sachlich zu argumentieren, und tust es dann selbst nicht. Coole Taktik, muss ich mir merken....

PS: Ich habe es nicht nötig, irgendwelche Bemerkungen im Internet persönlich zu nehmen.


----------



## Ich00 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Habe mir deinen Bericht durchgelesen.
Das Gerät gefällt mir ganz gut.
Mich stört jedoch das höhere Gewicht und die Plastiknasen auf der Rückseite.

Habe mit gebrauchten Geräten bisher einfach keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Kommt in neu wirklich nur das L450 in Frage? Verzichte sonst auch auf FullHD und Leistung, wenn das Gewicht dafür passt. 
Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den drei Varianten:
ThinkPad L450 | Robustes 14 Zoll Notebook i5 | Lenovo DE
Welcher Grafikchip ist leistungsstärker? der von AMD oder der von Intel?
Bei Gewicht steht nur "ab" 1,92kg. Kann man irgendwie sehen wie sich die einzelnen Bauteile aufs Gewicht auswirken?


----------



## dontrememberme (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Zum Thema Grafikleistung
Intel HD Graphics 5500 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
AMD Radeon R5 M240 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
Beide Grafikchips sind eigentlich gleich langsam. 3 Jahre alte Spiele kann man wenn mit niedrigen Detail spielen. Wenn du Notebooks suchst mit denen du Games zumindest auf mittleren Details, oder überhaupt spielen kannst, musst du nach Einsteigergrafikkarten, wie Nvidia GT840m, GT940m, oder eine Stufe schneller wie GTX850m, GTX950m suchen, siehe diesen Filter
13 Zoll ; 14 Zoll Notebook nVidia GeForce 840M Grafikkarte; nVidia GeForce 940M Grafikkarte; nVidia GeForce GTX 860M Grafikkarte; nVidia GeForce GTX 850M Grafikkarte; nVidia GeForce GT 840M Grafikkarte Preisvergleich | Notebooks - Preise bei idealo.d
Die Auswahl mit Grafikkarten bei 15 Zöllern ist aber wesentlich größer


Ich vermute mal das schwerste an den Notebooks ist das Display. Nahezu alles 13,3" Laptops werden mit 1,5kg und die 15"6 mit 2,5kg angegeben

Von Lenovo in der Preisklasse gibt es eigentlich nur diesen hier mit einer Grafikkarte die aber auch nur ein bisschen besser als der interne von so einem I5 ist. 20DDS01E00 Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® E450 "CampusPoint Edition" - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen

Wenn man sich vom Thema Gaming verabschieder kann man auch nach Convertibles oder Ultrabooks in der Preisklasse gucken. siehe z.b. hier https://www.notebookcampus.de/cgi-bin/index.cgi?art=24195. Der hat dann z.b. kein Lüfter mehr und ich quasi lautlos. Siehe auch meinen Thread.

oder den, vllt. noch mit Lüfter drin, aber auch noch mit ner HDD  https://www.notebookcampus.de/cgi-bin/index.cgi?art=22361#prettyPhoto etc..


----------



## dontrememberme (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*



Ich00 schrieb:


> Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den drei Varianten:
> ThinkPad L450 | Robustes 14 Zoll Notebook i5*| Lenovo DE



Naja die Prozessoren unterscheiden sich nur durch den Takt, was für Office Nutzung eh egal ist und für Spiele auch, da die dedizierte Grafikkarte mit Leistung fehlt. Ansonsten haben zwei Full HD Displays, was mir bei der Bildschirmdiagonale auch total egal wäre .  Sonst haben zwei diese Hybridfestplatten drinne, dich ich eh durch ne richtige SSD ersetzen würde. 
Intel Broadwell-U: Siebzehn 14-nm-Prozessoren fÃ¼r Notebooks vorgestellt - ComputerBase
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadwell_(microarchitecture)

Einfach mal was googlen :.


----------



## flotus1 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*



Ich00 schrieb:


> Bei Gewicht steht nur "ab" 1,92kg. Kann man irgendwie sehen wie sich die einzelnen Bauteile aufs Gewicht auswirken?



Ja kann man L450 | ThinkPad-Wiki

Neu und in Thinkpad-Qualität bleibt dir tatsächlich "nur" das L450.
Wenn du ein noch günstigeres Modell von Lenovo in Betracht ziehst kannst du meiner Meinung nach auch die ganzen Acers, Asusse und Konsorten in die Auswahl nehmen.
Lenovo baut seine günstigeren Modellreihen auch nicht besser als andere Hersteller.
Bei diesen ist es halt in der Regel so dass sie für kleines Geld mit guten Ausstattungsmerkmalen glänzen, qualitativ aber nicht mithalten können.
Deine 1000€ Budget sind zwar viel Geld, aber eben noch nicht so viel dass man dafür eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau (etwa T450s mit Nvidia-Grafik) bekommt.
Ob du jetzt den Fokus mehr auf Qualität, Mobilität oder Ausstattung legst ist deine Entscheidung. Ich würde mich in deiner Situation für die ersten Beiden entscheiden, aber wie gesagt, die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen.
Dass du schlechte Erfahrungen mit Gebrauchten/Vorführmodellen gemacht hast ist schade, ich habe mein Bestes getan deine Befürchtungen zu zerstreuen. Aber auch hier kann ich dich natürlich nicht dazu zwingen gegen dein Bauchgefühl zu handeln.


----------



## Ich00 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Bin auf folgendes Angebot gestoßen:
20CM0020GE Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® X250 - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen
Was haltet ihr davon?
Die Leistung ist zwar schlechter, weil kein i5 sondern ein i3 verbaut ist.
Jedoch ist das Gerät sehr leicht und die Akkuleistung soll auch ziemlich gut sein. Die Leistung reicht für Office wahrscheinlich auch locker aus.


----------



## ct5010 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Der i3 ist meiner Meinung nach merklich langsamer, aber wohl auch nur, wenn man Vergleichswerte hat. Das X ist natürlich eine höhere Klasse als das L, aber wenn du mal vergleichst, dann gibt es das L zu dem Preis schon mit SSD, 8GB RAM und i5 (selbst aufgerüstet). Ansonsten kostet das T450 mit i5 knapp unter 1000€. Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® T450 20BV001CGE für Studenten - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen


----------



## flotus1 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Dieses X250 halte ich für eine schlechte Option.
Eine WXGA-Auflösung mag auf 12.5" ja für manche Sinn machen, aber unabhängig davon ist dieses Display schlicht zu dunkel (200 nits laut Datenblatt, tatsächlich sicher weniger) und basiert nicht auf IPS.
Der I3 ist auch keine echte Option. Auch wenn er für ein bisschen Office mehr als ausreicht ist er weniger zukunftssicher als ein I5 und sogar langsamer als die I5-Vorgängermodelle.
Und RAM sollten schon 8GB sein.

Die "gefühlte" Geschwindigkeit eines PCs und speziell eines Notebooks lässt sich am effektivsten mit einer SSD steigern. Deshalb solltest du darauf auf keinen Fall verzichten.
Im Zweifelsfall lieber den Prozessor eine Nummer kleiner (ausgenommen I3) und dafür mit SSD. Damit arbeitet sich merklich flüssiger.

Da du scheinbar nicht in Eile bist kannst du auch mal bei thinkspot.de*|*Notebooks vom Feinsten persönlich nachfragen und deine Anforderungen schildern.
Die haben zwar gerade nicht das perfekte Notebook für dich im Shop (außer dem hier vielleicht Thinkpad T440s Typ 20AR-S3C101, mit leichten Abstrichen beim Display), aber auf Nachfrage können die auch anderes besorgen.
Großer Vorteil hier für Skeptiker ist dass die exzellenten Produktbilder im Shop von exakt dem Modell sind das man auch bekommt und prinzipiell nur Notebooks im Top-Zustand verkauft werden.
Jetzt lass ich dich auch mit gebrauchten in Ruhe, versprochen.

Aber mal was ganz Anderes: hast du denn schonmal an einem 12.5" großen Notebook gearbeitet und bist dir sicher dass es groß genug ist?
Typischerweise sind das eher Zweitnotebooks weil das Display halt schon ein wenig klein ist. Vielleicht wären 14" doch besser wenn es dein einziges Notebook ist.


----------



## Ich00 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Da bin ich mir selber leider nicht so wirklich sicher. 
Kenne nur das x230i, habe damit aber nie länger gearbeitet. Bin jedoch beeindruckt von dessen Mobilität.
Die Displaygröße ist glaub ich nicht das größte Problem. Damit würde ich wahrscheinlich klarkommen. Bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher wie das mit der Tastaturgröße ist, da ich recht große Hände hab.


----------



## ct5010 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

Eine Tastatur im Vollformat hat insbesondere den Vorteil, dass man sich beim Wechseln zwischen Notebook und PC-Tastatur nicht umgewöhnen muss. Außerdem ist es einfach komfortabler. 13,3 Zoll sind für mich persönlich das absolute Minimum, was sowohl Display- als auch Tastaturgröße angeht.


----------



## flotus1 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Laptop fürs Studium*

So jetzt aber.
Wie versprochen behellige ich dich nicht mehr mit einem Gebrauchten, sondern mit einem nagelneuen.
Thinkpad T440s Typ 20AQ-009CGE | thinkspot.de

Wenn du noch keins gekauft hast und hier nicht zuschlägst bin ich offiziell beleidigt 
Na gut das vielleicht nicht, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht zu lang warten, das Angebot bleibt nicht lange.


----------

